

Gemvara: No Coding Skills, But Lots Of Will Power - kwoks
http://mixergy.com/matt-lauzon-gemvara-interview/

======
arkitaip
I, a web development guy, once worked at a small e-commerce and realized from
the start that the main issues that an e-commerce faces are typical of most
other businesses. Good inventory management, marketing, competent and
effective staff - these were the main problems that we faced.

Our boss had zero coding skills but he was a serial entrepreneur with decades
of business experience and was thus able to manage these problems.

Obviously technology will play a very important part in your e-commerce's
growth, but that goes for all businesses these days and you still don't know a
single line of code to know it's importance and how to leverage various
technologies and solutions.

What I find more interesting with this article is that Lauzon lacked both tech
AND domain knowledge (jewelry). Maybe this is sometimes needed to bring
innovation to a business? To enter a market without preconceived ideas of what
is right and wrong, what can be done or not.

------
swombat
The headline is wrong. First of all, it's not the title of the post. Secondly,
it's misleading. "You must not" implies that having coding skills will hinder
you. What you want is: "You don't need to have coding skills..."

